# Jotul Allagash embers



## nancoise (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi wise stove people, I wanted to add a few embers to my new Jotul Allagash gas stove. Not a lot. I understand about not clogging the holes. But there's one spot in particular with none at all, resulting in not being able to see much of the big log when it's lit. The embers seem to light up the logs. Can I remove the glass myself? If so, how is it done, and replaced? The manual doesn't say. Or must this absolutely be done by a plumber? Thanks!


----------



## trafick (Dec 12, 2011)

Make sure the fire is out.  Lift off the top of the stove. (no fasteners)  You will notice the glass is held in by two springs, one on the front right and one on the front left.  Release both springs and lift the glass out.  It's on a track so it can only lift straight up.  Arrange/Add embers, replace glass making sure it's in the track, lock springs and done.  Are you sure your manual doesn't tell you how to do this?  My Allagash is about 6yrs old and I'm sure the manual covers this.  Maybe the new ones don't.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2011)

nancoise said:
			
		

> Hi wise stove people, I wanted to add a few embers to my new Jotul Allagash gas stove. Not a lot. I understand about not clogging the holes. But there's one spot in particular with none at all, resulting in not being able to see much of the big log when it's lit. The embers seem to light up the logs. Can I remove the glass myself? If so, how is it done, and replaced? The manual doesn't say. Or must this absolutely be done by a plumber? Thanks!



You definitely can remove the glass yourself, & you should know how 
to do it so that you can clean the inside of the glass after the initial burn-off.
Your installer or salesperson should have showed you how to do this.
Page 5 in your manual shows you how to do it, but I will tell you, anyway.
1. Make sure the unit is cool.
2. Remove the top.
3. Grasp the spring clips on each side with two fingers 
    & pull the clips towards the front to disengage the
    glass assembly.
4. Grab the top of the glass frame & lift straight up.
5. Read your manual on the positioning of the embers.
    There are certain areas where you do not want them to be 
    on the burner.
6. Reverse steps 1-4, making sure the channel where the glass frame 
    seats is clear of embers, so the bottom of the glass frame fits
    into the channel. If it doesn't seat, the spring clips won't 
    engage properly & this can cause a dangerous situation by allowing CO
    to exhaust into the room. 
HTH


----------



## nancoise (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you both for the thorough replies! My manual didn't go into this -- unless somehow I missed it. But I looked. Can the pilot be lit when I remove the glass? Thanks again.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2011)

nancoise said:
			
		

> Thank you both for the thorough replies! My manual didn't go into this -- unless somehow I missed it. But I looked. Can the pilot be lit when I remove the glass? Thanks again.



Yes, you can leave it on, but if you're new to this stove, why 
not turn the pilot off & make sure you know how to re-light it?


----------



## nancoise (Dec 12, 2011)

Great tip! I'll do it. Thanks for the help.


----------

